# Historical Closing Prices



## jeffTH (19 February 2008)

Can anyone out there point me in the right direction to obtain historical closing prices for ASX shares?  Eg BHP on 1 Nov 2007.
Thanks in anticipation....


----------



## son of baglimit (19 February 2008)

http://tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=bhp&section=pricehist&submit=Go!

1 years worth - choose ya stock


----------



## jeffTH (19 February 2008)

Thanks 'Son' Perfect in every way.....


----------

